# VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin,Ausgabe Dezember
*VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion​*
Dass rund um den VANT in Thüringen (einem der zwei dortigen DAV-Verbände) irgendwas nicht ganz koscher sein kann, scheint sich wieder einmal zu bestätigen.

Ich bekam einen Brief, anonym, ohne Absender, ohne Unterschrift. 
Angesichts der anstehenden Hauptversammlung scheint man in Thüringen langsam nervös zu werden - ansonsten ist ein solches Schreiben kaum zu erklären - es sei denn, man geht von komplettem Realitätsverlust aus.


Enthalten war ein Anschreiben an die Redaktion sowie die Kopie eines (ebenfalls anonymen) Schreibens an "Cherrythemar".

Der euch schon bekannt sein dürfte als einer, der sich auch immer wieder zum Thema VANT bei uns im Forum zu Wort meldet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221656



Was ich mit Realitätsverlust meine, will ich gerne im folgenden kommentieren. 


Das Schreiben als als pdf (Anschreiben an die Redakton nach unten scrollen, oben das an Chgherrythemar).:
http://www.anglerboard.de/images/stories/presse/faxanon.pdf

Das Anschreiben an uns:







Es ist doch schön, dass wir augenscheinlich selbst als "Irregeleitete" dennoch nichts zu befürchten haben, wenn wir "vernünftigerweise Wiedergutmachung üben würden" - woher das der Anonymous nur weiß oder wissen kann?

Das muss dann ja jemand sein, der die Vorgänge im Präsidium des VANT genau kennen muss, wenn er das so schreibt, oder??

Oder sollte der doch irgendwo ausgebrochen sein und solchen Unfug verbreiten, obwohl er von nichts weiß???


Man kann wohl nur spekulieren............


Das Schreiben an Cherrythemar:





Der Anonymous ist also laut diesem Schreiben kein einzelner, sondern mehrere - noch dazu "unabhängige, aber objektive" Angler (warum das auch immer ein Gegensatz sein sollte.....).

Nun gut, lassen wir das mal so stehen...

Laut dem Schreiben ist also der VANT-Präsident Karol "ein Schwergewicht in der deutschen Anglerszene".....

Wäre mir völlig neu, denn ich habe noch nirgends etwas von besonderen anglerischen Leistungen des Verbandspräsidenten gelesen oder gehört.

Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich nicht die "deutsche Anglerszene", sondern die "deutsche Szene der Verbandsfunktionäre"....

Da ja auch Bezug darauf genommen wird, dass das sowohl Herr Mohnert, Herr Markstein wie auch alle "Chefs aller Regionalverbände" das so sehen würden mit dem Schwergewicht Karol...

Das kann ich bei Herrn Mohnert nicht beurteilen. 

Dass der DAV-Bund über die Vorgänge im VANT und um Herrn Karol nicht glücklich ist, weiss ich aber aus erster Hand.

Ebenso, dass lange nicht alle "Regionalverbände" (zumindet im DAV) das so sehen, sondern dass diese Vorgehen und Verhalten des VANT und des Herrn Karol überwiegend eher kritisch sehen..

Wir können natürlich - wie oben schon geschrieben - nicht behaupten, dass dieses Schreiben aus Kreisen des VANT kommt.

Da sowohl Inhalt wie  Stil nahelegen, dass eine solche Geistesleistung ja fast schon pathologische Züge hat, würde man da wohl selbst VANT-Funktionären unrecht tun..

Aber scheinbar sind da Leute im Umkreis des VANT-Präsidiums unterwegs, dass zumindest das Präsidium mal zum nachdenken bringen sollte, mit wem man sich da umgibt und ob und in wie weit man sich mit solchen Leuten, die vorgeben im Interesse des VANT zu handeln, gemein machen will.

Denn entweder stimmt alles in dem Schreiben eh nicht - oder es müssen dann Leute aus internen VANT-Kreisen sein, damit die solche Dinge wissen und behaupten können...

Sei es wie es sei...

Denn das alles unterstützt aber wiederum nur die These, dass in Thüringen das ganze Verbandswesen dringenst überholungsbedürftig ist - viel mehr noch als in den anderen Bundesländern/Landesverbänden oder Bundesverbänden - und da ist es auch schon schlimm genug........


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Jose (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

die erste feme-gruppe in anglerkreisen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Kommentar überflüssig . . .

#t|uhoh:#q


Demnächst stehen sie vmtl. mit Fackeln und Mistforken vor der Redaktion um den "Teufel-der-Wiki-Angel-Leaks" zur Hölle zu schicken.:m



.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

ich finde es grundverkehrt, um nicht zu sagen verabscheuungswürdig, wenn man öffentlich auf anonyme Briefe reagiert !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Sieht fast so aus als ob da noch Stasi-Seilschaften am Werk sind...

Anzeige gegen Unbekannt (versuchte Erpressung) stellen, Beweissicherung betreiben und mal abwarten, vllt. verrät sich ja der ein oder andere Schreiberling durch Zufall.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> ich finde es grundverkehrt, um nicht zu sagen verabscheuungswürdig, wenn man öffentlich auf anonyme Briefe reagiert !




Du meinst doch bestimmt: "... wenn man nicht den Arsch hat, seine Briefe zu unterschreiben?" - gelle???


----------



## ivo (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Demnächst stehen sie vmtl. mit Fackeln und Mistforken vor der Redaktion um den "Teufel-der-Wiki-Angel-Leaks" zur Hölle zu schicken.:m



:q:q:q:q:q

Die Form sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## Schuppentier (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Tja, was soll man dazu eigentlich noch sagen... |kopfkrat.

Wenn die Verfasser dieser Zeilen keinen Arxxx in der Hose haben, mit Namen, Anschrift und Unterschrift dazu zu stehen, kann man so etwas nicht ernst nehmen.

Allerdings habe ich schon seit längerer Zeit das ungute Gefühl, dass cherrythemar die denkbar falsche Person für Kritik und/oder Umsturzversuche der VANT-Politik, die ich persönlich auch für falsch halte, ist. Seine eigene Vergangenheit lässt immer den faden Beigeschmack der Begleichung alter und ureigener Rechnungen mitschwingen, ganz gleich, ob man seine Meinung nun teilt oder nicht.

cherrythemar hat nach Meinung vieler Angler durch seine Tätigkeit als ehemaliger Geschäftsführer des VANT einen erheblichen Anteil an der Zersplitterung der Thüringer Angler und genau die nehmen ihm seinen jetzigen Kurswechsel einfach nicht ab. Insoweit wäre es zunächst vielleicht hilfreich, wenn er sich zu seiner eigenen Rolle in der jüngeren Geschichte der Anglerschaft in Thüringen äußert und dann überzeugend darlegt, was ihn zum Kurswechsel bewegt hat.
Jeder Mensch hat das Recht seine Meinungen und Überzeugungen zu ändern, nur sollte er das dann auch überzeugend darlegen. 

Was das Verhältnis zwischen VANT, AFVOT und TLAV in Thüringen generell angeht, so bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass eine Einigung der Angler mit den jetzigen Verbandsspitzen vollkommen unmöglich ist. Dazu ist einfach zu viel passiert und das kann man auch nicht einfach unter den Tisch kehren. Und dabei gibt es keine Guten oder Bösen, da hat jeder seinen Anteil daran. Insbesondere ist es wohl wenig vertrauensbildend, wenn man sich gegenseitig ständig vor Gericht zerrt und über An- und Wegpachtung von Gewässern versucht, Vereine und Mitglieder abzuwerben, um die eigene "Machtposition" zu stärken.

Alles in allem sollten die jetzigen Verbandsspitzen aller Verbände nicht unterschätzen, dass der Unmut unter den Anglern über die derzeitige Situation ständig wächst und man nicht mehr bereit ist, den Streit auf dem Rücken der Angler und zu deren Schaden austragen zu lassen.

Ich habe in letzter Zeit des öfteren den Wunsch nach einer Revolution von unten (heißt hier Zerschlagung der bestehenden Verbände und komplette Neugründung mit vollkommen neuen Köpfen) oder gar die Gründung eines 4.!!! Verbandes als Alternative gehört. Die erste Alternative wäre wohl die Vernünftigste, weil sie einen kompletten Neuanfang ermöglicht. Allerdings glaube ich, dass dies an den Anglern selbst scheitern wird. Die zweite Alternative wäre nach meiner Auffassung eine Katastrofe, weil sie die Zersplitterung weiter voran treiben würde. Also gilt es einen Weg dazwischen zu finden, der aber eine immens hohe Kompromissbereitschaft auf allen Seiten erfordert, die ich leider nicht sehe.

Alle Funktionäre und Entscheidungsträger aller Verbände in Thüringen sollten endlich mit diesem unsäglichen und unerträglichen Geplänkel und Kriegstreiben aufhören. Es gibt in Thüringen gerade im Fischereirecht genug zu tun und das wird nur miteinander und nicht gegeneinander funktionieren.

Es gibt bis heute noch keine neue Verordnung über die Fischereiaufsicht, obwohl diese 2008 im neuen Gesetz geändert wurde. Die Verordnung zum Touristenfischereischein und Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit hat 2,5 Jahre gedauert!!! Wie lange soll das alles noch so gehen? Und wie ich gehört habe, sollen derzeit das Fischereigesetz und die Fischereiverordnung grundsätzlich überarbeitet werden. Bei den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen muss ich leider davon ausgehen, dass das jedoch nie Gesetz werden wird, da ich eine Einigung der Verbände zu diesem Thema einfach nicht sehe. Oder aber der sogenannte Naturschutz setzt sich durch und in Thüringen gibt es dann auch ein Nachtangel- und Setzkescherverbot oder ein Abknüppelgebot oder ähnliche die Angelfischerei unnötig einschränkende Regelungen. Und das kann es ja wohl nicht sein!

Also bleibt mir als Thüringer Angler nur, alle Verbände ultimativ dazu aufzufordern, endlich die Arbeit für die Angler zu machen, insbesondere Lobbyarbeit gegenüber dem Naturschutz und der Politik! Setzt Euch ein für anglerfreundliche und sinnvolle Regelungen! Ich will nicht hören, wer gut oder böse ist, ich will endlich Ergebnisse sehen!!! Und dabei ist mir als Angler völlig wurscht, wer da an der Spitze eines Verbandes steht!!!

So, das war jetzt ziemlich viel, aber das musste jetzt mal raus, ich hab im Moment gar nicht so viele Eimer, wie ich manchmal koxxen möchte!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Haben die nicht schon mal so 'ne Eloquenzbestie im Amt als "Verantwortlichen für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" auf euch losgelassen?

Ansonsten ruft diese Masche aus diffusen Drohungen und sozialem unter Druck setzen unangenehme Erinnerungen hervor.
Das, gepaart mit diesem tölpelhaften Stil, läßt die Vermutung aufkommen, daß da ein-zwei Kleingeister aus der "Zuträgerszene" zu Zeiten des real existierenden Sozialismus am Werke waren.


----------



## Badra (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Liebe Redaktion,

es ist eigentlich nicht der Mühe wert auf dieses Geschreibsel zu reagieren. 

Papierkorb und aus. Dennoch zeigt es welche Kultur mitlerweile herrscht, dass fängt mit solchen "Drohungen" an und hört bei Randalen wie bei Dynamo Dresden auf. Wo leben wir eigentlich?

*Der größte Lump im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant." - *_August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben, Politische Gedichte 1843_ 

Ich würde Euch bitten, so etwas hier nicht zu veröffentlichen (wenn, dann als Randnotiz der Geschichte), da es von den wichtigen Themen der deutschen Angelei ablenkt.

Es ist richtig hier einen Dank an die Schreiber zu richten.
Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt was mit Thomas und anderen eigentlich so los ist und jetzt weiß ich er und andere sind *"Irregeleitete"* --> Gott sei dank ich dachte schon......

Und man muß sich auch für die Chance der *"Wiedergutmachung" *bedanken, wo gibt`s das schon. In aller Demut würde ich aber doch nochmal Fragen wollen für was und in welcher Form soll das geschehen?

Im Übrigen finde ich es nett wenn die Redaktion in der Verteiler solch *"hoher Persönlichkeiten"* genommen wird, denn unabhängig und dazu noch objektiv (Heimatland) das müssen ganz, ganz wichtige sein.

Ich würde sie einladen hier mitzuposten, haben wir doch so die geballten Informationen die hier und in anderen Foren für das wohl der Angler in Deutschland erforderlich sind.

Ich rufe den Verfassern zu: SCHÖN, DASS IHR DA SEID UND HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Badra schrieb:


> Papierkorb und aus. Dennoch zeigt es welche Kultur mitlerweile herrscht, dass fängt mit solchen "Drohungen" an und hört bei Randalen wie bei Dynamo Dresden auf. Wo leben wir eigentlich?



Dieses Statement zeigt, wie wichtig eine objektive Berichterstattung ist.
Papierkorb und aus


----------



## kxxxkfxx (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Die Wortwahl beider Schreiben ist schlicht der Brüller. Das ist ja schon fast infantil (der Präsident wird nachsichtig sein, er wird Dir helfen, sei einsichtig, ...)

Und dann die Form: anonyme Briefe. Das ist ja wohl nur primitiv.

Ich hoffe, diese Intelligenzbolzen repräsentieren nicht wirklich das Niveau der Verbandsfunktionäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



> Ich hoffe, diese Intelligenzbolzen repräsentieren nicht wirklich das Niveau der Verbandsfunktionäre.


Nach allem was wir bisher aus Verbänden (DAV und VDSF, Bund wie Land)  und von Funktionären mitbekommen haben, befürchte ich:
Doch.
Leider!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

PS:


> Ich habe in letzter Zeit des öfteren den Wunsch nach einer Revolution von unten (heißt hier Zerschlagung der bestehenden Verbände und komplette Neugründung mit vollkommen neuen Köpfen) oder gar die Gründung eines 4.!!! Verbandes als Alternative gehört.


Was inzwischen in meinen Augen auch auf Bundesebene das einzig sinnvolle und zielführende für Angler wäre............


----------



## Schuppentier (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Was inzwischen in meinen Augen auch auf Bundesebene das einzig sinnvolle und zielführende für Angler wäre............



Da geb ich Dir zu 200% recht!!! #6 Das würde aber bedeuten, dass sich alle Angler für die Sache interessieren und handeln und das seh ich leider nicht. Die werden erst alle wach, wenn wir 12 Monate im Jahr für alle Fischarten Schonzeit haben und sie dann trotz dessen noch das Doppelte für einen Angelerlaubnisschein zahlen müssten!!! :q


----------



## Schuppentier (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Im Übrigen würde ich den anonymen Kram auch nicht über bewerten...

So, wie die Verbände und teilweise auch die Angler in Thüringen untereinander und miteinander umgehen, halte ich es durchaus für möglich, dass das Ding vom "Gegner" selbst kommt, um Herrn Karol in den eigenen Reihen nieder zu mähen und weiter zu demontieren.

Egal wie, ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das unterste Schublade ist und nicht wert, darüber noch großartig zu diskutieren.


----------



## raubangler (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .....
> Dass rund um den VANT in Thüringen (einem der zwei dortigen DAV-Verbände) irgendwas nicht ganz koscher sein kann, scheint sich wieder einmal zu bestätigen.
> 
> Ich bekam einen Brief, anonym, ohne Absender, ohne Unterschrift.
> ....



Werden denn jetzt schon anonyme Briefe gebraucht, um diesen VANT anzupinkeln?
#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Habe die Offttopic-Beiträge verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228921

Bitte hier wieder Ontopic bleiben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



> Werden denn jetzt schon anonyme Briefe gebraucht, um diesen VANT anzupinkeln?


Der VANT macht doch alles, um sich selber zu diskreditieren, dazu brauchts weder anonyme Briefe noch uns....

Wenn aber sowas bei uns auftaucht, veröffentlichen und kommentieren wir das selbstverständlich.....

Und nicht nur wegen dem VANT!
Sondern weil das nur wieder einmal mehr zeigt (neben z. B. Strafanzeigen von Mohnert und Drohungen mit Anzeigen durch den LSFV-SH) wie die Verbände und Funktionäre schon fast systemmäßig versuchen, Kritik zu verhindern, Infos zurückzuhalten und Diskussionen abzuwürgen.




> So, wie die Verbände und teilweise auch die Angler in Thüringen untereinander und miteinander umgehen, halte ich es durchaus für möglich, dass das Ding vom "Gegner" selbst kommt, um Herrn Karol in den eigenen Reihen nieder zu mähen und weiter zu demontieren.


Halte ich auch für möglich, wenngleich in diesem Fall für eher unwahrscheinlicher.

Nicht umsonst habe ich ja geschrieben:


> Denn das alles unterstützt aber wiederum nur die These, dass in Thüringen *das ganze Verbandswesen* dringenst überholungsbedürftig ist - viel mehr noch als in den anderen Bundesländern/Landesverbänden oder Bundesverbänden - und da ist es auch schon schlimm genug........


----------



## Badra (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Anstatt hier auf die Verbände einzudreschen, sollten wior doch lieber nach einer Lösung für dieses Problem suchen. 

Es geht doch hier meines Erachtens doch nicht um Herrn Karol oder dem VANT als solches sondern um einen anonymen Brief. 

Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, würde ich gern einen Gutschein zum Kauf von Streichhölzern zusenden und damit ist die Sache dann erledigt.

Ich fand die Information, dass es so ein Schreiben gibt gut und richtig aber das wars dann auch. Das Leben ist viel zu kurz als das man mit sowas Zeit verschwenden sollte. 

Aber vielleich war es auch das Ziel der Schreiber das wir uns hier tagelang damit befassen um wichtiges aus den Augen zu verlieren!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schuppentier (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Da kann ich Dir nur zum Teil zustimmen. Einig sind wir uns wohl darin, dass das anonyme Geschreibsel nicht großartig kommentiert werden muss. 

Im Kern geht es jedoch darum, wie in unseren Verbänden mit Andersdenkenden und Meinungsfreiheit umgegangen wird. Der Vorfall im Bezug auf den VANT ist dabei ein trauriges Beispiel, ein Einzelfall ist es leider nicht!!! 

Wir als Angler müssen uns entscheiden, ob wir von oben her durchregiert werden wollen oder ob wir wieder zu echter gelebter Demokratie mit Meinungsfreiheit und Meinungsvielfalt zurück kehren wollen!

Ich wäre zum Beispiel dafür, Amtszeiten und zwar sowohl von ehrenamtlichen als auch hauptamtlichen Verbandsfunktionären zu beschränken, beispielsweise auf max. 2 Amtszeiten a 4 Jahre. Schützt vor Betriebsblindheit und ewigem Klüngel der handelnden Personen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



> Anstatt hier auf die Verbände einzudreschen, sollten wior doch lieber nach einer Lösung für dieses Problem suchen.



Die Lösung ist recht einfach:
Weg mit den aktuellen Verbänden und Funktionären, da diese inzwischen so weit von der Basis weg sind, dass sie keinerlei faktische Berechtigung mehr haben, auch nur für einen kleinen Teil der Angler zu sprechen..



> Im Kern geht es jedoch darum, wie in unseren Verbänden mit Andersdenkenden und Meinungsfreiheit umgegangen wird. Der Vorfall im Bezug auf den VANT ist dabei ein trauriges Beispiel, ein Einzelfall ist es leider nicht!!!


So ist es leider.......
Deswegen siehe oben...


----------



## Badra (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Schuppentier schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir nur zum Teil zustimmen. Einig sind wir uns wohl darin, dass das anonyme Geschreibsel nicht großartig kommentiert werden muss.
> 
> Im Kern geht es jedoch darum, wie in unseren Verbänden mit Andersdenkenden und Meinungsfreiheit umgegangen wird. Der Vorfall im Bezug auf den VANT ist dabei ein trauriges Beispiel, ein Einzelfall ist es leider nicht!!!
> 
> ...


 
Auch wenn Dir folgen kann hat das in Deinen letzten 2 Absätzen nichts mit dem Thema zu tun (bitte nicht böse sein)

Aus meiner Sicht ist es richtig hier über diese Schreiben zu berichten, sagte ich schon mehrfach, die Frage muss von Thomas (Rdaktion) sein: Habt ihr eine Idee wie wir hier verfahren sollen, welche Reaktionen darauf sollte es geben o. ä.?
Meine Meinung habe ich geäußert.

Wir haben es veröffentlicht (vermutliches Ziel der Schreiber) und nun möge der Angler in Deutschland darüber nachdenken.#c


----------



## Badra (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist recht einfach:
> Weg mit den aktuellen Verbänden und Funktionären, da diese inzwischen so weit von der Basis weg sind, dass sie keinerlei faktische Berechtigung mehr haben, auch nur für einen kleinen Teil der Angler zu sprechen..
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thomas haben Dir die Verbände geschrieben?


----------



## Schuppentier (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Warum sollte ich Dir böse sein? Du hast sachlich Deine Meinung geäußert und das ist gut so |supergri.

Ich seh das Problem halt ein wenig globaler und im weiteren Rahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



> Thomas haben Dir die Verbände geschrieben?


Nein..


----------



## Schuppentier (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Im Übrigen bin ich ein so überzeugter Demokrat, dass ich andere Meinungen locker aushalte, auch wenn sie mal im Ton verunglücken sollten . Ich werde also weder meinen Anwalt bemühen, noch anonyme Briefe verfassen, ich kann und werde immer die Meinung anderer tolerieren. #6


----------



## Schuppentier (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein..



Hätte mich auch gewundert...


----------



## cherrythemar (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Schuppentier schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich schon seit längerer Zeit das ungute Gefühl, dass cherrythemar die denkbar falsche Person für Kritik und/oder Umsturzversuche der VANT-Politik, die ich persönlich auch für falsch halte, ist. Seine eigene Vergangenheit lässt immer den faden Beigeschmack der Begleichung alter und ureigener Rechnungen mitschwingen, ganz gleich, ob man seine Meinung nun teilt oder nicht.
> 
> cherrythemar hat nach Meinung vieler Angler durch seine Tätigkeit als ehemaliger Geschäftsführer des VANT einen erheblichen Anteil an der Zersplitterung der Thüringer Angler und genau die nehmen ihm seinen jetzigen Kurswechsel einfach nicht ab. Insoweit wäre es zunächst vielleicht hilfreich, wenn er sich zu seiner eigenen Rolle in der jüngeren Geschichte der Anglerschaft in Thüringen äußert und dann überzeugend darlegt, was ihn zum Kurswechsel bewegt hat.
> Jeder Mensch hat das Recht seine Meinungen und Überzeugungen zu ändern, nur sollte er das dann auch überzeugend darlegen.



Da ist sicherlich was wahres dran. Um die Jahrtausendwende herrschte in Thüringen noch schärfste Konkurrenz vor allem zwischen VANT und TLAV. Zuvor waren 1997 und danach fast die Hälfte der Vereine des AFVOT dem VANT beigetreten, weil sich der AFVOT damals mit einer Stimme Mehrheit gegen einen Zusammenschluss mit dem VANT gestellt hat (inzwischen hat man dort auch umgedacht). Der VANT hatte damals einen anderen Ruf als heute, es gab einiges was andere Vereine zu einem Wechsel dorthin veranlasst hat. U.a. einen attraktiven und preiswerten Gewässerfonds mit Beteiligung am Gewässerfonds des DAV. Billig und freizügig angeln ist nunmal das beste Argument für Angler. Irgend wann hatte der TLAV, wenn auch eher nach DAV-Vorbild, seinen Gewässerverbund ins Leben gerufen. Die Unterschiede (auch die ideologischen) traten immer mehr in den Hintergrund. Es gab erste Ansätze einer Zusammenrbeit in der Thüringer Fischerschule, Mitarbeit an der AiT (Zeitschrift des TLAV), intensive Kontakte zum damaligen FV Kurhessen und die regelmäßige Teilnahme am Naturschutzseminar des VDSF. Das alles hat sicher zu der Erkenntnis beigetragen, dass es weniger Unterschiede dafür aber viel mehr Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen den Verbänden gibt und letztlich eine Bündelung der Potenziale mehr Sinn macht, als diese im Konkurrenzkampf zu verheizen. Letztlich gab es 2005 erste Gespräche und Diskussionen in sehr internen Kreisen, ernsthaft über eine Fusion von TLAV und VANT nachzudenken.
Allein für diese Gedanken wurde Herr Karol damals beim DAV von einem Ehrenmitglied des VANT angeschwärzt. Andere Hardliner im VANT haben mir "Verrat" an den Interessen des VANT vorgeworfen. Letztlich hat sich Herr Karol diesen wieder angeschlossen und sich nach und nach an deren Spitze gestellt. 2006 habe ich den Verband verlassen. Die wirklichen Gründe (es war nicht der "Verrat" am VANT) dafür sind nur wenigen bekannt, da ich zum Schweigen verpflichtet wurde. Wie die Entwicklung unter dem geschäftsführenden Präsident Karol bis dto. weiter ging, ist bekannt. 
Es sind nicht offene Rechnungen aus der Vergangenheit sondern der Zorn darüber, was die heutige Verbandsführung aus dem VANT gemacht hat. Diese Abwärtsspirale zu stoppen, haben sich der Vorstand unseres Vereins und natürlich auch ich zum Ziel gesetzt. Dafür dass wir uns wehren, unbequeme Fragen stellen und noch unbequemere Wahrheiten öffentlich machen, sind wir wieder die Verräter und der innere Feind Nr. 1.
Nicht wir haben das Image des VANT beschädigt, sondern eine Führung, die jeden Blick für die Realität verloren hat.
Soviel zu meiner "Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulus".


----------



## Schuppentier (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



cherrythemar schrieb:


> Da ist sicherlich was wahres dran. Um die Jahrtausendwende herrschte in Thüringen noch schärfste Konkurrenz vor allem zwischen VANT und TLAV. Zuvor waren 1997 und danach fast die Hälfte der Vereine des AFVOT dem VANT beigetreten, weil sich der AFVOT damals mit einer Stimme Mehrheit gegen einen Zusammenschluss mit dem VANT gestellt hat (inzwischen hat man dort auch umgedacht). Der VANT hatte damals einen anderen Ruf als heute, es gab einiges was andere Vereine zu einem Wechsel dorthin veranlasst hat. U.a. einen attraktiven und preiswerten Gewässerfonds mit Beteiligung am Gewässerfonds des DAV. Billig und freizügig angeln ist nunmal das beste Argument für Angler. Irgend wann hatte der TLAV, wenn auch eher nach DAV-Vorbild, seinen Gewässerverbund ins Leben gerufen. Die Unterschiede (auch die ideologischen) traten immer mehr in den Hintergrund. Es gab erste Ansätze einer Zusammenrbeit in der Thüringer Fischerschule, Mitarbeit an der AiT (Zeitschrift des TLAV), intensive Kontakte zum damaligen FV Kurhessen und die regelmäßige Teilnahme am Naturschutzseminar des VDSF. Das alles hat sicher zu der Erkenntnis beigetragen, dass es weniger Unterschiede dafür aber viel mehr Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen den Verbänden gibt und letztlich eine Bündelung der Potenziale mehr Sinn macht, als diese im Konkurrenzkampf zu verheizen. Letztlich gab es 2005 erste Gespräche und Diskussionen in sehr internen Kreisen, ernsthaft über eine Fusion von TLAV und VANT nachzudenken.
> Allein für diese Gedanken wurde Herr Karol damals beim DAV von einem Ehrenmitglied des VANT angeschwärzt. Andere Hardliner im VANT haben mir "Verrat" an den Interessen des VANT vorgeworfen. Letztlich hat sich Herr Karol diesen wieder angeschlossen und sich nach und nach an deren Spitze gestellt. 2006 habe ich den Verband verlassen. Die wirklichen Gründe (es war nicht der "Verrat" am VANT) dafür sind nur wenigen bekannt, da ich zum Schweigen verpflichtet wurde. Wie die Entwicklung unter dem geschäftsführenden Präsident Karol bis dto. weiter ging, ist bekannt.
> Es sind nicht offene Rechnungen aus der Vergangenheit sondern der Zorn darüber, was die heutige Verbandsführung aus dem VANT gemacht hat. Diese Abwärtsspirale zu stoppen, haben sich der Vorstand unseres Vereins und natürlich auch ich zum Ziel gesetzt. Dafür dass wir uns wehren, unbequeme Fragen stellen und noch unbequemere Wahrheiten öffentlich machen, sind wir wieder die Verräter und der innere Feind Nr. 1.
> Nicht wir haben das Image des VANT beschädigt, sondern eine Führung, die jeden Blick für die Realität verloren hat.
> Soviel zu meiner "Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulus".



Danke für Dein Statement. Vielleicht versteht jetzt der eine oder andere Deinen heutigen Standpunkt.


----------

